# My new Seven



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Got delivery of my SEVEN a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love the bike. SEVEN and my LBS did a great job of creating and building up my bike. Have ridden it about 100 miles so far and it is super smooth. Components include:

-full Campy Record (compact crank and front derailleur)
-Ti SEVEN stem with Ti spacers
-Chris King headset
-Speedplay Zeros
-Reynolds Stratus DV carbon clinchers
-Fizik Arione
-Record seatpost
-Ritchey WCS Carbon bar (classic bend)
-titanium bottle cages
-stem mounted Sigma Sport computer
-Michelin Pro Race 2 tires
-(not shown) custom wheelset: DT Swiss 240s hubs, titanium spokes, Mavic CXP-33


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Congrats on the bike. Super sweet. I have always appreciated the simple elegance of Seven Ti bikes.

Have you considered the King limited edition pink headset? I would have never thought to a pink anything on my bike, but it looks surprisingly nice on a Ti frame. Someone else had posted a pic of a Moots (I think) with the pink headset and it looked nice.

Also, tell me about the wheels...especially if you think they make a difference in terms of reducing drag.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

Thought about the red CK set but not the pink...sorry. I've only had about 50 miles of riding on the Reynolds but found they are surprisingly smooth. They're stiff but definitely deaden the vibrations from the road. Did come across some slight cross winds and sometimes could feel a slight pull. No big deal though...just got to adjust and get comfortable with the wheels.


----------



## harvey (Feb 27, 2005)

HazemBata said:


> Someone else had posted a pic of a Moots (I think) with the pink headset and it looked nice.


Check out TerryB's Moots:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18078&stc=1


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Great looking bike! I recently purchased as well.

Here's my new (to me) bike. Seven Axiom.


-59 cm ctc
-59 cm tt
-Campy Record & Chorus mix 
-Thomson X2 120 stem 
-Chris King headset
-Time Impact Mag pedals
-Open Pro w/ Record Hubs clinchers
-Fizik Aliante w/ Ti/carbon rails
-Chorus Ti seatpost
-Zipp B2 bars
-Veloflex Pave tires


----------



## mingsta (Jun 16, 2005)

Lovely bike...really tasteful build. Congrats!


----------



## carvin77 (Mar 9, 2006)

Great looking bike!     

www home


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Why are you guys in front of your computers?*

I'd never stop riding! Get back out there! Don't worry about us. We'll continue to dream...


----------



## innershield (Apr 28, 2006)

tourdreamer said:


> Got delivery of my SEVEN a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love the bike. SEVEN and my LBS did a great job of creating and building up my bike. Have ridden it about 100 miles so far and it is super smooth. Components include:
> 
> -full Campy Record (compact crank and front derailleur)
> -Ti SEVEN stem with Ti spacers
> ...


that is one pretty seven


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

tourdreamer said:


> Got delivery of my SEVEN a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love the bike. SEVEN and my LBS did a great job of creating and building up my bike. Have ridden it about 100 miles so far and it is super smooth. Components include:
> 
> -full Campy Record (compact crank and front derailleur)
> -Ti SEVEN stem with Ti spacers
> ...


We have like tastes. I've got my Axiom SG decal'd in white also, same places... and I've got custom JY wheels built on RR 1.1's, 240s, and DT Comps, all black.


----------



## tpcrider (Feb 16, 2006)

*My new 7*

Got it over the weekend. Two rides 50 plus miles and all I can say is I like the way it turned out. Will post pics when I can.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

It looks to me like Seven is trying to imitate Moots finish. Very nice looking bike though!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Does your Seven have those water bottle mounts welded or riveted? Thanks!


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

tigoat said:


> It looks to me like Seven is trying to imitate Moots finish. Very nice looking bike though!


One of the best things about Seven is their finish. Moots is a little flat. Some shine the tubes up too much. Seven is juuuust right.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice bike. How did you get your bottle cages to match your frame color?
I think some titanium is brighter or slightly darker due to surface finishing.
Saw a Seven in person yesterday. One has to see it in person to appreciate
the artwork.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

The titanium bottle cages are from King Cage. Here is an example.


----------



## santabarbara (Nov 27, 2004)

I just got myself a pair of BTP 15g. Hotness. Although, you can't go wrong w/ King cages.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I got a Seven Aerios 3 weeks ago. Didn't like it so much at first but it's growing on me. I put the best parts on it so it's not really fair comparing to my previous bikes.


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 13, 2006)

What did you not like about the frame? The Aerios is one hell of an expensive frame, mine is an Axiom.


----------



## tpcrider (Feb 16, 2006)

*My new ID8*

Here is the bike I got back in June. Have about 1000 miles on it and love everything about it. 

View attachment 62201


View attachment 62202


View attachment 62203


View attachment 62204


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Question... why not a head tube extension instead of all the spacers? I'm kinda suprised when I see that kinda stack height on a custom build.


----------



## tpcrider (Feb 16, 2006)

Your probably right about that comment about the head spacer. When I had it built I was at the mercy of the LBS who put it all together. The original specs called for 2 spacers but that felt too low for me so he put in three. Being somewhat non mechanical I went with what he suggested. 
Haven't noticed any issues with it at all. In fact its a damn comfortable right overall. I missed 3 weeks of riding in Auguest and when I got back on it just felt great - no getting used to it..


----------



## innershield (Apr 28, 2006)

i think it is better to stack the stem than to cut it for the first few hundred miles, i had my seven stacked and i'm glad i did


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

tourdreamer said:


> Got delivery of my SEVEN a couple of weeks ago and absolutely love the bike. SEVEN and my LBS did a great job of creating and building up my bike. Have ridden it about 100 miles so far and it is super smooth. Components include:
> 
> -full Campy Record (compact crank and front derailleur)
> -Ti SEVEN stem with Ti spacers
> ...


Sweet ride, but at first glance I thought the flower pot holder was some sort of weird aero tubing attached to the seat.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

is this a thread for new seven owner to introduce themselves?
Long time lurker; I registered long ago but didn't really post anything. Decided to be a bit more active in this forum.
hello all

My Seven is not technically new as I have had it for 4 months now.
Seven Aerios
Dura Ace with FSA Compact cranks
Rolf Primo Elan
Look Keo
WCS Post, Stem, & Bar

The funny thing is I didn't like the Seven at first. I prefer the Litespeed more. But it has grown on me in the past 4 months. I still like the Litespeed a little bit more (Heresy!)


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

What is the weight of your seven's? Especially interested in the overall weight of a Axiom 59cm TT. 

Thanks.

ScubaD


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

scubad said:


> What is the weight of your seven's? Especially interested in the overall weight of a Axiom 59cm TT.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ScubaD



The Seven with 59cm TT weighed in, as pictured, at 18 pounds.


----------

